# Next Season



## Babir

We had an outstanding season, so what next?

Do you think Hedo and Gortat will be resigned? Are we going to keep Rafer Alston? Any trade ideas, FA signings?

I was thinking about a trade with Rockets. T-Mac for Rashard. T-Mac has 2 years remaining, Rashard 4 but the last one is not fully guaranteed. Lewis would love to go to his hometown. Rockets will get a player they need and not lose too much money...Of course T-Mac is not the same player he was but we'll get rid off Rashard's contract and will be able to sign top free agents in 2 years.

I would love to see Rasheed Wallace in Orlando, he is going to be terrific in SVG system, alongside Dwight. Or maybe McDyess?

We have some expiring contracts, interesting players, so I hope the team will be only better next season.

Yes, and I hope Dwight will work out on his post game and free throws this summer.


----------



## TM

Why ruin a good thing? No way they go after McGrady. I believe the Knicks are planning on signing Gortat. I don't like Hedo, but he was clutch for them. Lee is going to be an All-Star eventually. Trade Pietrus. At least you'll get something good in return.


----------



## Seanzie

See, I don't know how much we should mess with this chemistry.

You cannot trade Rashard. He's the reason we even won a game in the Finals. His contract is massive, but that's okay. He doesn't have the statistics, but Lewis playing PF is THE key to the offense. He forces the opponent's PF out to the perimeter, which in turn allows Dwight to get more points than he would otherwise.

Turkoglu, I hate to admit it, is our most expendable main cog. He hits big shots, and when he's on, the rest of the team is. He distributes the ball well, he's relatively careful, and has a varied offensive skill set. I don't want to see him go, unless we can get an amazing deal.

Pietrus played very well defensively (despite what the per game numbers that Kobe had say), and hit big shots left and right. He fits the system well. I think we need to keep him, and start him at SG.

Lee will obviously be a very good player in the near future. 

Alston, I think, is a guy the Magic will try to deal. Nelson makes him a little expendable, and fact is, AJ showed that he can play big, steady minutes if need be. Alston's a big reason we got where we are, but Nelson is Howard's guy, and the better player when he's 100%, no doubt about it.

I'd love to keep Gortat, but he's going to get a big contract somewhere. 

Amongst the rest of the guys, I would suggest trading Redick while his value is relatively solid (hit a couple shots, played OK minutes at PG, hustled on D), because he's just not fitting in with Orlando, and having him play minutes at SG is honestly a detriment to the team.


----------



## eddymac

Gortat is overrated. Why does he deserve a big contract?


----------



## bballhorn

Turkoglou is the least expendable. Its his play-making ability that sets him apart from Lewis. 

If they could get Sheed for the MLE then I'd do it, he'd play well alongside Howard. The question then is do they re-sign Hedo or they sign and trade him to get some other pieces. A lot of people are bashing on the Lewis deal but before last season most Hedo was considered a very nice role player while Lewis was gonna be the 2nd scoring threat after Howard, Turkoglou blew up once he became a starter and now the deal for Lewis looks ridiculous, it was somewhat ridiculous but with Hedo blowing up like he did it looks really dumb. 

If I'm the Magic I'm re-signing Hedo and throwing the MLE at either McDyess or Sheed.


----------



## Babir

In a perfect world we should re-sign Hedo and Gortat, plus add some veteran help at PF (McDyess or R.Wallace). But we don't have an owner who will go significantly over the tax. Trades can save us, I hope Otis will use Battie, Alston and Reddick to get some flexibility.


----------



## Seanzie

eddymac said:


> Gortat is overrated. Why does he deserve a big contract?


You probably haven't watched a single Magic playoff game. Gortat has played awesome defense. He's been Dwight light. Good rebounder, tough, gritty defender, but his offense needs work.

He's going to get a big contract because he's a solid center. Not many solid centers in the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle

Playoffs embellish any good play but yeah...Gortat is starter worthy...just not for your team


----------



## SheriffKilla

if Fran Vasquez comes over he can sort of replace Gortat he is actually a better player in a lot of ways but is not as big so may not be able to play substantial minutes at Center when Dwight sits


----------



## 77AJ

It will be interesting to see what the Magic does, Hedo may be gone, Gortat gone, and Alston gone. That's going to be a big blow if that happens. IMO the Magic should let go of Reddick and AJ or Alston. This Magic team should only get better for next year, especially if Howard can have a noticeable jump in his offensive game.


----------



## Babir

what about trading Lewis? any chances there? I would love to see Hedo back while trading Lewis...


----------



## Blue

Gortat is restricted, so we could sign-and-trade Gortat to NY for David Lee... Resign Hedo... Look to add something in Free Agency... And if we get a good offer, maybe trade Skip.


----------



## Blue

Maybe the Magic should just let Gortat walk and use that money to buy a draft pick at around 20 or so. There's this guy named Omri Casspi who nobody's talking about, but dude looks pretty damn good. Thoughts on Omri??


----------



## Babir

nice addition in Carter, great move by Otis. He did not want to pay 50 millions to Hedo and came up with even better option. VC has 2 more years on his deal and if he stays healthy he will be great in Orlando. Now if we can get a true PF, like Rasheed or Bass, or maybe McDyess, then we are going back to the Finals for sure. Yes, the key is the health now, but it looks like VC is in a good shape now.


----------



## HB

Whatever happened to Vasquez?


----------



## Blue

HB said:


> Whatever happened to Vasquez?


Not sure, but I think he has a contract in Europe with a pretty big buyout....


----------



## Babir

plus he earns more there...


----------



## TheVincanity

Seanzie said:


> You probably haven't watched a single Magic playoff game. Gortat has played awesome defense. He's been Dwight light. Good rebounder, tough, gritty defender, but his offense needs work.
> 
> He's going to get a big contract because he's a solid center. Not many solid centers in the NBA.



Yeah even superman needs help i mean Howard went in playin his heart out getting every rebound and scoring on every miss he needed a back up with out gortat who whould it be? FOyle, Battie? MArcin Gortat is a great addition to the magic. by the way im very sorry on how the magics offseason has gone they lost LEE a future allstar with good legs and nice scoring touch. They traded Rafer which to me sounds good. he was just a replacement to Jameer and AJ can probably be a good backup. And they cleared turkoglu a allstar. and what do whe get? jumpshooting VC. im a huge VC fan just look at my name. but hes past his prime and it wouldnt suprise me if the Nets get alot better this year.


----------

